# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Anfnger Aurstung

## flint

Hallo,
ich habe im September auf einer Klassenfahrt Windsurfen gelehrnt.Ich wei die Saison ist schon fast wieder vorbei aber ich wollte euch Fragen welches Brett und Segel ihr mir jetzt empfehlen wrdet.Ich dachte an das Hifly Magnum Board
und an das Hifly Trainer Rigg.
Wie gro wei ich noch nicht aber ich dachte so an min.4 qm Flche.Ich wiege ungefhr 50 kg und bin 13.
Ich danke euch.

HANG LOOSE! :-)

----------


## Gast

Hey du!
Kann deine Surfbegeisterung verstehen. Hocke gerade ein Jahr in den USA und hab hier keine Moeglichkeit mich zu verbessern.
Ich moechte dir nur den Tip geben, ein paar Jahre zu warten  und erst einmal an einer Surfstation deiner Wahl (z.B. in den Ferien)das ganze Zeug zu leihen. Die haben immer eine grosse Auswahl und auch das noetige Know-How. Ausserdem koennte es sein, dass du schon nach kurzer Zeit einen bestimmten Surfstyle dauerhaft fortfuehren willst und sich dann zu frueh gekauftes Material als verlorenes Geld darstellt. Also, mach blos so weiter und loecher irgentjemanden so lange bis du wieder aufs Wasser kannst. Hoffe das hat dir jetzt ein bischen geholfen. War vor drei/vier Jahren genau in der gleichen Situation.
gruss und viel Spass

Till

----------


## Gast

ich hatte auch nicht vor ich wollt einfach mal wissen was man am anfang braucht.trotzdem danke

----------


## Gast

Hi, in dem Alter habe ich auch mit dem Windsurfen angefangen! Nach dem Surfkurs habe ich mir ein Slalomboard mit etwa 115 Liter Auftrieb und Rigg um die 6 qm als Set gekauft. Das war im Surfladen und hat mich um die 2000,00 DM gekostet. Das war genau das Richtige. Habe das Zeug ewig gefahren.

Es mag am Anfang zwar etwas wacklig sein, aber damit wirst du schnell klar kommen und Fortschritte machen. Ein Slalomboard wirst du immer gebrauchen knnen, egal auf welcher Knnenstufe du bist. Ein lngeres Board sammelt dann schnell Staub in der Garage.

Wie Till schon sagte, lohnt es sich verschiedenes Material auszutesten bevor du es kaufst, z.B. im Surfverein von Freunden oder Testwochenenden vom Hndler. Entscheide dich eher fr die guten Marken und Hersteller, frag nur berall rum, denn du wirst damit mehr Spa auf dem Wasser haben.

Auf den Messen wie die Boot in Dsseldorf - immer im Januar mut du einkaufen gehen, denn hier gibt es die besten Preise fr das Matrial ( aus dem Vorjahr ). Da kannst du eine ganze Menge sparen. Also Weihnachtsgeld sammeln!

Hang loose bwm

----------


## Gast

Hi TILL,
ich bin auch Windsurfer und hocke AUCH IN DEN USA fuer ein jahr ... das Windsurfen fehlt mir, sonst eigentlich nix .
Ich bin in Atlanta, Georgia , wo bist du ???

Hau rein !
Nils

----------


## Gast

Hey Nils,
schoen von einem Gleichgesinnten zu hoeren! Ich entwerfe schon seit Wochen Plaene, was ich mache, wenn ich wieder nach Deutschland zurueckkomme...Ich lebe in Spokane/state Washington.
Hab den ganzen Sommer nach einer moeglichen Windsurfgelegenheit gesucht und nichts gefunden. Sag mal, wo wohnst du denn drueben in Deutschland. Bin immer an trips mit Leuten wie dir interessiert...Ein Kumpel und ich ahben auch schon in Erwaegung gezogen mal fuer eine Woche rueber nach Hawaii zu fliegen; hat sich dann aber als zu teuer rausgestellt. Naja, falls du mal ne mail schicken willst: TillvonVersen@web.de

Machs gut und hang loose

Till

----------


## Piggy

Hey!Wenn ihr doch mal rber nach Hawaii fliegt,sagt mal twas rechzeitig Bescheid!Ich wrde auch mitfahren!!!!
(Ich plane auch-sobald es machbar ist-da irgendwie hinzukommen.Mindestens 1mal in meinem Leben will ich auf Hawaii surfen!)Neuseeland soll auch nicht schlecht zum Surfen sein,hat ja aber natrlich nicht das Image wie Hawaii.
:D

    Ciao   PiGGY

----------


## rip da lip

hi flint!
ich surfe nun seit ca juni(einiger maen gut :) )
hab mir mein material schon letzten winter geholt(epoxymast 90,-
altes slalomboard(cobra)~115liter+racesaebel... 200,- 4,5qm wavesegel(ezzy 98) und alte art 5,4m+5,0m geschenktbekommen,gabel und rest 140,-dann noch nen alten neo(geschenkt) und fertig :o) !
ich hab dannalso im juni angefangen und bisher eigentlich nur fortschritte gemacht!jetzt hab ich besseres material(fast alles gebraucht!)du siehst also :surfen muss net so teuer sein wie bei bluewater!
wenn du irgendjemanden bekannten hast der surft frag ihn nach stuff,den er billig oder umsonst loswerden will!du bekommst sicher was...
PS:ich bin 16 und wiege 57 kg!!
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Gast

Jo Flint,
ich bin so ziemlich in der selben Situation wie RIP , habe letzten Sommer Windsurfen richtig angefangen (vorher nur so bissel rumgeduempelt), allerdings habe ich mir noch keine eigene Ausruestung gekauft, weil ich momentan erstmal paar Monate in den USA bin. Ich konnte mir im Sommer immer von einer nahe gelegenen Segelschule Material leihen , sogar umsonst, weil ich die Leute da kenne.
Ich kann nur sagen: Wenn du ambitioniert bist und wirklich ein bischen Arbeit reinsteckst ,dann lernst du so schnell, dass son alter Plastikpanzer von Board und ein Trainerrigg sehr sehr schnell nicht mehr ausreichend erscheinen werden !
Ich z.B. werde dann in den Osterferien mir meinen eigenen Kram kaufen , und da ich nicht grade reich bin, werde ich mein hart erarbeitetes Geld wohl in nen F2 Ride 277 aus dem Jahre '99 stecken.Segel und so bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher, wahrscheinlich GAASTRA Pulse (auch '99) . Ich werde die komplette Palette Equipment kaufen , denn ich finde wenn schon, dann richtig.
Mit 2000 DM sollte ich hinkommen .

Ich wuerde also an deiner Stelle mir erstmal Material leihen , um zu sehen , ob dir Windsurfen genug Spass macht, um so viel Kohle rauszuhauen.

AMoK

----------


## rip da lip

tja amok
langsam krieg ich das problem aber hin..(verkaufen,verkaufenverkaufenverkaufenverkauf  enverkaufen) :)
wie machstes ?gehste arbeiten oder wie ich jeden scheiss dern paa mak wert is ins intanet packen???
na ja,auf jedenfall hab ich mir letztens ersma ne pallette gun topwave von 99 geholt ,YES!!!!!!!!!!mit hanschuhen und haube wids auch nix mehr dieser jahr*schlotter*
jez fehlt mir nur nch n mast und n anstndig kleines waveboard!
ps:mir is laaaaangweilig deshalb schreib ich sonen persnlichen problem scheiss mit der hoffnung jemanden in seiner materialnot mit depressionen anzustecken..lol :D
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Thorsten

ARBEITEN, ARBEITEN, ARBEITEN, ...

so wie ich :D
und manchmal werden es dann eben 15 stunden am stck bis morgens um 5 uhr :7
oder 10 stunden im regen... hauptsache geld!

aloha


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## rip da lip

echt?respekt...was arbeiteste denn?

Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Thorsten

bei uns gibt es jedes jahr im sommer das "festival europische kirchenmusik". ich mach keine kirchenmusik :D, aber das festival ist ziemlich gro (einzigartig in ganz europa) und da hab ich immer vorher/nachher bhnen auf- und abgebaut, aufgestult, klaviere rumgetragen, usw.

aloha

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Moin,
ich seh schon, wir sind in so ziemlich der gleichen Situation RIP ... du wohnst in Kiel , ich in Ploen (25 km weit weg).
Wir beide ham kaum Kohle, wir beide gehn gern surfen ... ich bin 16 momentan, ich schaetze du bist auch so um den Dreh ?

Naja, zum Thema GELD, Kohle, Cash, wie auch immer:
Ich hatte 2 Jobs als Zeitungsaustraeger (Kleinstadt), als ich noch in Ploen war. Diese musste ich dann aber aufgeben ,weil ich ja unbedingt in die USA wollte ... das bereuhe ich mittlerweile aber schon, denn ich langweile mich zu Tode. Deshalb werd ich wohl auch schon so im Februar oder Maerz wieder nach Hause fahren, je frueher desto besser . Ich hab schon ne ganze Menge gespart durch meine Arbeit, allerdings hab ich noch mehr Kohle als Materialwert (z.B. hab ich folgendes zu verscherbeln: ein illegales TM Fa-mas SV Airsoft-Maschinengewehr (aehnlich wie Paintball, nur Fullauto und real aussehend), nen Laptop und mehrere andere Sachen) ,wenn ich das alles verscherbelt bekommen sollte, dann waeren das wohl so 1200 DM. Dann krieg ich noch Geld zu Weihnachten und zum Geburtstag, hab noch was gespart und vielleicht finde ich nach meiner hoffentlich nahen Rueckkehr nach Deutschland ja auch wieder einen Job.
Also meinen Surfkrempel krieg ich schon finanziert !!!
Dann bin ich allerdings auch wieder ziemlich abgebrannt, der normale Status halt ... :D

Ich wollte mir eigentlich als Neopren nen 5 mm kaufen, damit meine Saison bissel laenger ist als mit so nem duennen Ding, Schuhe und Trockensocken , dann geht das schon ... fuer die Haende und Kopf muss ich mal sehen was ich da mache.

Naja, genug gelabert !
haut rein
AMoK

----------


## rip da lip

hey amok..
mein pa arbeitet im kkp...;D
wo gehste da denn immer surfen???
PS: jo bin auch 16
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## AMoK

Moinsen !
Ich bin bisher immer auf dem Grossen Ploener See gewesen, immer wenn Wind war (4 Bft. +). Ich wuerde mich noch nen ziemlich blutigen Anfaenger nennen, ich hab halt erst eine Saison hinter mir, naechstes Jahr , wenn ich endlich meinen eigenen Kram zusammen habe, werd ich wohl ein bischen ernster und viel viel mehr surfen, wohl auch auf Ost-und Nordsee ... Ich denke an den ganzen Ostseespots kann man sich gut was von den Erfahreneren Surfern abgucken , und das beste ist, dass die so nahe sind , halt nur so 40-65 min. mit dem Auto. Naja, muss denn mal meine Eltern beschnacken, dass sie mich umherfahren :D

Wie siehts bei dir aus ?

----------


## rip da lip

tja bei mir siehts da a bisserl bessr aus!!! :)
ich wohn in kiel city...
ich helf immer beim freund in der surf und catschule aus..dadurch
bin ich immer am strand und kann mein material da lagern :)
somit bin ich immer wenn 3-4aufwaerts is aufm wasser!
nur is die surfschule in falckenstein und damit meistens auf der falschen seite,weil wir in der ##### westwindzone sind...
aber manchmal huepfen wir mit nem motorboot(5ps :))
auf die andere seite(laboe)..oder wir surfen(ich und freund)nach strande...:D
am liebsten sind mir die nordost-tage,schoen am homespot surfen:)
tja...langsam geht meine 1. saison zu ende..war brigens gestern nochmal draussen...war kacke!

Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------

